# Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

Immer wieder gibts Diskussionen rund um die Qualität von Angelrollen.

Der will ein möglichst robustes Arbeitstier, der andere ne möglichst leichte, filigrane Rolle, der nächste braucht nur nen Schnurspeicher, der ab und zu auch mal nen Fisch drillen kann..

Dennoch will ja jeder irgendwie ne vernünftige Rolle, die auch ein paar Wochen/Monate/Jahre hält...


Und ich als Schwabe will das auch noch möglichst preiswert ;-))

Vergleichbar ist das ja immer schlecht - Grundangler, Karpfenangler etc. angeln zwar vielleicht am langen Wochenende 72 Stunden, real im Einsatz (drillen, Köder reinkurbeln etc.) werden da wahrscheinlich kaum mehr als 2 - 3 Stunden für ne Rolle zusammen kommen (dürfte schon eher hoch gerechnet sein)..

Das wiederum kriegt ein Spinnfischer schon bei einem einzigen "Feierabendeinsatz" unter der Woche locker hin...

Dazu kommt, dass manche Fische schon alleine auf Grund ihres Gewichtes Rollen mehr belasten als andere (ein Waller macht sicher mehr "Ärger" für ne Rolle als ein Rotauge oder Brassen)..

*Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle im praktischen Einsatz?*
Habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt, wie viele Stunden im realen Einsatz eure Rollen eigentlich gehalten haben?

Also auswerfen, reinkurbeln, Drill, nicht Wartezeit aufm Rutenhalter..

Würde mich echt mal interessieren.

*Also welche Rolle hat bei welchem Einsatzzweck wie viele Stunden Praxiseinsatz gehalten??*

Und, auch vielleicht interessant:
Ab wann haben sich da vielleicht erste Laufverschlechterungen oder sonstige Mängel bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## MikeHawk (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich habe Shimanorollen die sind älter als ich, funktionieren noch Heute wie im 1. Tag trotz Salzwassereinsatz.

Habe sie nie geölt oder dergleichen.



 Meine aktuelle Spinnkombo würde ich auf eine Betriebszeit von 300 std schätzen, macht bisher nicht schlapp


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Spinnkombo würde ich auf eine Betriebszeit von 300 std schätzen, macht bisher nicht schlapp


Wäre welche Rolle?


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Hallo Thomas,

dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen; mir ist nämlich in 55jähriger Anglerzeit nur eine Rolle so kaputtgegangen, dass ich sie nicht mehr selbst relativ einfach reparieren konnte. Ich kaufe/kaufte meist, preislich gesehen, die Mittelklasse und war damit immer gut bedient.
Stationärrollen benutze ich hauptsächlich beim Spinnfischen, werden also schon beansprucht und bei Rollen fürs Fliegenfischen, was soll da schon groß kaputtgehen!
Ich finde, dass es viel ausmacht, wenn man auf sein Zeugs ein bißchen achtgibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## CaptainPike (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

<- Shimano Exage, seit zwei Jahren ständig im Einsatz (momentan einzige Spinnrolle), würde sagen im Schnitt 5-10 Std pro Woche. Sie macht sich jetzt aber langsam bemerkbar: Lautere Laufgeräusche, Kratzer sowieso, Bügel lässt etwas nach usw) Sterben will sie aber irgendwie nicht so richtig  Naja, ist ne < 50 Eur Rolle, hab auch nichts lebenslanges erwartet.


----------



## MikeHawk (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Sorry,

Shimano Stradic C14+ 2500

 Die Shimanorollen welche ca. 30 Jahre alten sind, sind so 6000er Baitrunner, das genau Modell kann man nicht mehr ablesen


----------



## Conchoolio (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den grobmotorischen Anglern am Wasser. Ich beziehe mich vor allem mal auf meine Spinnrollen. Normalerweise bin ich mehrere Stunden die Woche (im durchschnitt vielleicht 8h/Woche) am Wasser. Da meistens am Mai mit Jigs auf Zander und Barsch. Da wird eine Rolle natürlich anderst belastet als beim Ansitzangeln.

Ich habe an Rollen schon so ziemlich alle Preisklassen durch. Keine der Rollen hat das länger als 1,5 vielleicht maximal zwei Jahre überlebt. Dazu ist zu sagen, ich ziehe bei einem Hänger auch mal mit hand auf dem Bügel bis die Schnur reißt oder die Achse verbiegt. Meine Rollen werden also benutzt! Das hat zur Folge, dass früher oder später alle Rollen knacken, rattern, unruhig laufen ect.

Opfer dieser Torturen waren unter anderem:

1x Shimano Stella
1x Daiwa Infinity Q
1x Shimano Stratic
1x Daiwa Theory
Diverse Presigünstigere Modelle (Abu Cardinals, Daiwa Exceller, Shimano Exage)

Es fällt auf jeden Fall auf, dass die teuerern Modelle nicht wirklich länger durchgehalten haben. Zum Jiggen für Grobmototriker emphfele ich deshalb Rollen aus dem Mid-Preis Sektor. Allerings kenne ich auch ein paar Angler, bei denen Stellas seit 15 Jahren ununterbrochen auf der Rute montiert sind und immernoch passabel laufen. Ist also anscheinend auch eine Frage der Pflege. Für mich ist im Moment die Daiwa Theory und die Daiwa Calida der beste Kompromiss aus guter und bezahlbarer Rolle.


----------



## alex.kigitovic (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich hab jetzt die Salsa von Zebco ca. ein Jahr gefischt. Jedes We so 10 Std. Läuft noch wie ein Uhrwerk. Nur das Schnurlaufröllchen musste ich mal nachfetten. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## huawei71 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Habe Shimano Rollen...ca. 5 -6 Jahre alt..8000er 6000er zum Grundfischen,Hechteln...nie gepflegt aber im dauereinsatz,nie Probleme schätze ca.150-200 std

Dann kleine Shimanos zum Spinfischen..Stratic...weiß ganich die größen|bigeyes 3000er??ebenfalls nie gepflegt...nie Probleme außer das der Bügel bei einer nicht mehr sooo gut zuschlägt
locker 300 - 350 std

Die haben sich bezahlt gemacht....

Daiwa Regal Plus...Freilaufrolle 2 Stück innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren voll am Ar...!!!:r:r:r


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Die Frage kann ich dir beim allerbesten Willen nicht beantworten.

Ich habe zwei Banax Freilaufrollen (1:1 Klone der Big Baitrunner) die sind nach bald 12 Jahre alt und haben auch schon eine Karriere als Brandungsrollen hinter sich, denen fehlt absolut nichts. Ich habe aber auch schon eine Cormoran Rolle nach einem Nachmittag Spinnfischen vergruftet. Die wackelte bereits im Katalog an allen Ecken und Enden.

Am meisten fasziniert mich allerdings eine WFT Braid Spin 40. Die wurde vor 8 Jahren als Backup angeschafft und wird seitdem eigentlich nur gequält und nie gewartet. Selbst 4 Monate tagtäglicher Gebrauch im Salzwasser konnten sie nicht töten. Da musste sie auch regelmäßig sehr gute Köhler drillen. Sie "stirbt" einfach nicht. Und das für einen Preis von noch nicht einmal 40,- €!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich hab "günstige" Rollen der 1000er und 2000er Größe auf meiner leichten Spinnkombo, die ich aber doch intensiv nutze. 
Nach einem Jahr sind diese 20€ Spin-Rollen in der Gestalt hinüber, dass sie schleifen und laut werden, grundsätzlich funktionieren tuen sie immernoch. 
Einsatzzeit bis ich sie nichtmehr fischen mag, jeweils: ca 100 Stunden. 

Eine 2004 gekaufte Stella, macht seit ca. 2010 sehr ungesunde Geräusche im Inneren. Habe sie vorrangig zum Meeresangeln eingesetzt. 
Netto-Einsatzzeit: Vielleicht  ca. 200 Stunden.

Ein optisch eher zweifelhafte (Carbon Optik) , aber günstige und von mir als Gebrauchtware erworbene Balzer Sparta hat jetzt die 2. Saison an meiner Spinrute ohne Wehklagen weggesteckt. Denke sie hat jetzt so ca. 250-300 echte Betriebsstunden von mir runter - was sie vorher leisten musste weiß ich nicht. 

Meine Dauerläufer sind 2 alte Quantum Energy Metal Spinrollen. Die sind einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen.  Beide sicher jenseits der 500 Stunden.


----------



## pike-81 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Moinsen!
Ist doch eine Frage der Pflege, des sorgsamen Umgangs und der Beanspruchung. 
Leider gehe ich bei weitem nicht so oft an das Wasser, wie viele andere Boardies. 
Dann benutze ich je nach Angelart auch verschiedene Rollen. 
Nach jedem Fischen werden sie grob gepflegt. 
Da bin ich voll Soldat:
Erst die Ausrüstung, dann der Mensch. 
Über Ausfälle kann ich kaum klagen. 
Dazu muß ich aber sagen, daß ich mir schon lange vor dem Kauf Gedanken mache, und recherchiere, und dann auch gerne etwas übertreibe, um eben Reserven zu haben. 
Also nicht nach dem Lehrsatz 
"So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig.", sondern umgekehrt 
" So schwer wie möglich, so leicht wie nötig." anschaffe. 
Bei wirklich stark beanspruchten Modellen in meinem Fuhrpark, schaffe ich mir dann auch gerne eine Zweite als Teilespender an. 
Verschleißteile wie Lager, Federn und Bremsscheiben müssen früher oder später erstetzt werden. 
Beim Zerlegen geht auch gerne mal was verloren. 
Dann ist es einfach ratsam, schnell Ersatz zu haben, und nicht auf die Verfügbarkeit über Händler und Hersteller angewiesen zu sein. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine Dauerläufer sind 2 alte Quantum Energy Metal Spinrollen. Die sind einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen.  Beide sicher jenseits der 500 Stunden.


Da hab ich zwar schon eine kaputtgenudelt (Ständigeinsatz zum spinnen in Süßwasser wie als Dorschrolle)..

Die hatte aber sicher mehr als 1000 Stunden drauf..

Hab noch welche, die nicht im Dauereinsatz sind und noch halten..


----------



## Franky (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Du kannst Fragen stellen... :q
Ich habe eine Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA aus dem (Früh)jahr 1998 bis ins Jahr 2009 im quasi Dauereinsatz gehabt. Feedern, Spinnern (Süß und Salzwasser), Posenfischen - die hat alles schon durch. Dank der 3 Spulen, die ich dafür habe, ist das problemlos möglich (gewesen). Da die damals quasi meine Hauptrolle war und meine Hochzeit mit rund 150 - 180 Angeltagen pro Jahr mitmachen musste, kann ich nur grob abschätzen, dass die irgendwas um 2500 - 3000 h runtergenudelt haben muss. Gut gepflegt funktioniert sie heute noch, wenngleich mit etwas mehr "Spiel" als früher!
Negativbeispiel: Daiwa Regal xi3500 - rein nur für die "Ersatz"/"Zweitrute" auf der Ostsee gedacht. Sie kam in knapp 3 Jahren zu vielleicht 4 Einsätzen mit maximal je 4 h "Kurbelei": macht 16 h im Bestfall! Knickknack, Getriebe ab...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Aktuell verwende ich die Shimano Stradic und Shimano Rarenium am häufigsten.

Das auf c.a. 150 Angeltage im Jahr mit 6 bis 16 Stunden im Dauereinsatz. Nehme ich mal einen Schnitt von 6 Stunden pro Tag im Dauereinsatz als Spinnfischer (man läuft ja auch ein wenig).

Das wären dann 900 Stunden. Aufgeteilt auf 2 Rollen sind es 450 Stunden pro Rolle im Jahr.

Die Stradic verwende ich jetzt länger als ein Jahr und die Rarenium seit fast einem Jahr. Die Rarenium hat dazu auch Einsätze am Salzwasser erlebt.

Bisher habe ich mit diesen beiden Rollen keine Probleme gehabt. Bei anderen Rollen sah es anders aus. Da gab es dann diverse Probleme. Ob der Schnurbügel immer Übergesprungen ist, das Getriebe Mist war oder sonstiges.

Ich bin kein vorsichtiger Angler. Mein Equipment muss draußen überleben. Da gehören gelegentliche Knaller gegen die Wand (beim Werfen an schwierigen Stellen), auf dem Boden fallen und anderes gerne mal dazu.

Doch, da bin ich zufrieden. Was die Langzeit dieser beiden Rollen angeht kann ich noch nicht sagen.

(Ich hoffe ich habe richtig gerechnet )


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle im praktischen Einsatz?*
> Habt ihr euch schon mal überlegt, wie viele Stunden im realen Einsatz eure Rollen eigentlich gehalten haben?


ne, hab´ ich nicht, beziffern auf stunden kann ich das beim besten willen nicht.

meine mit abstand am meisten, bis heute benutzte rolle, was das auswerfen, einholen und drillen angeht, ist eine sigma 025, ca. 30 jahre alt.
die rolle ist seit einiger zeit an meiner stippe, wurde lange zum feedern benutzt, funktioniert immer noch tadellos, habe sie nicht einmal geölt, oder sonst großartig gepflegt.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Am längsten im Einsatz ist bei mir eine Stradic 5000 FB und das meist auf den Bodden oder auf großen Seen zum schweren Hechteln. Bis auf regelmäßige Fettgaben und etwas Schmierung der Teflonbuchse am Schnurlaufröllchen bisher kein Problem.
( Einsatzzeit real ca. 500 - 600 h) 
Eine Stradic 2500 verrichtet sein ca. 5 Jahren ohne Murren ihren Dienst beim Spinnfischen auf den Binnengewässern in der Hauptsache auf Barsch und Zander, Pflege wie oben 
( Einsatzzeit real 400 - 500 h)
*Den kürzesten Einsatz erlebte bei mir eine ZEBCO                  ( Quantum) Heat 65  3 Tage ( insgesamt vielleicht 20 h) 
beim Klippfischen am Roten Meer. War wohl dafür nicht geeignet, das Gussgehäuse löste sich förmlich beim Zusehen auf ( Ausblühungen), am 3. Tag glühte die Bremse dann aus ( Riffbarsch  20 Pfd.-Klasse), naja und 
dann noch 2 Wochen im Koffer, das wars.

*Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Es ist ja auch die Sache mit dem Anspruch, wenn meine Rollen irgendwelche Geräusche machen, die vorher anders waren, wird die Überlegung "wann wird sie ersetzt" ins Rollen gebracht. Manchmal geht Sie auch in die selbst gemachte Wartung und hat so eine Chance weiterhin unter meinen Dach zu wohnen. Eie Rolle die nicht mehr einsatzfähig war, ist die Rarenium 3000, (4 Jahre alt incl. Salzwasser) die mir in den Sand gefallen ist. Ein Austausch der Achse und Lager lies sie wieder wie (besser als) neu laufen.

Extrem zufrieden bin ich mit der Stradic Fj4000 sowie der Biomaster und der Sustain. Die Red Arc hat mich mehr als 4 Jahre gut begleitet und darf seit kurzem von jemand anderen gestreichelt werden.

Preiswertere Rollen habe ich teilweise nach 3 Monaten weggegeben. 

Bei Angelrollen von Kumpels bin ich erstaunt mit was für Material sie sich ans Wasser trauen. Technisch gesehen, Bremse nur fest oder lose, oder total ruckartig oder die berühmten kaffeemühlengeräusche.

Von daher ist es nicht ganz einfach das gleiche Mass zu finden, da jeder andere Ansichten hat. 

In der Regel denke ich das meine Rollen 3-5 Jahre leben können, das entspricht etwa 600 bis 1000 Betriebsstunden.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



> Manchmal geht Sie auch in die selbst gemachte Wartung...



Was bei einigen Bastel-Wasteln aber genau das schlagartige Ableben der Rolle bewirken kann.


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

richtig schlechte erfahrungen hab´ ich mit den omni rollen aus den 80ern von shakespeare gemacht, falls die noch jemand kennt.
gab´s beim jugendkönigsfischen und das noch nicht mal als trostpreis...eigentlich hat man sich über ´nen hakenlöser mehr gefreut. die rollen kamen bei einer stattlichen ukelei schon an ihre belastungsgrenze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was bei einigen Bastel-Wasteln aber genau das schlagartige Ableben der Rolle bewirken kann.


Bei mir wärs so - definitiv, bin handwerklicher Volldepp..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Unangefochtener Laufleistungs Spitzenreiter in meinem Rollenpark, ist eine 1983 zugelegte Shakespeare Sigma 050.

Schlummert jetzt zwar wohlverdient neben ihren 2 kleineren "Schwestern" in d.Vitrine aber die dürfte auch über 1000 aktive Std.auf d.Buckel haben.War damals eine Rolle fürs grobe jeglicher Art.Wer hatte damals schon Geld für zig rel.hochwertige  Rollen?

Läuft übrigens immer noch wie am ersten Tag,da wackelt und rasselt (bis auf die Klinkensperre￼)
nix dran..

Platz 2 ist schon deutlich abgeschlagen..ein Pärchen Shimanski Baitrunner Aero GT.
Die haben nach nicht einmal einem    Fünftel d.Sigma Laufzeit Spiel und Geräusche entwickelt..naja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Schon das zweite Mal, dass die alte Sigma genannt wird, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Shakespeare Rollen aus dieser Zeit wären aber auch um ein Haar daran Schuld gewesen, dass die Firma komplett vom Markt verschwunden wäre. Die gingen einfach nicht kaputt und somit war ein Nachkauf auch hinfällig. Hab selber noch eine 2430 - unkaputtbar. Ebenso eine Quick 550 und zwei Mitchell 300A. Die müsste man schon in Salz vergraben, oder mit dem Panzer überrollen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Meine beiden Quantum Cabo 840 haben jeweils sicherlich einige hundert Stunden Norwegen auf dem Buckel. 
 Lachabplatzungen sind mittlerweile natürlich vorhanden, aber technisch ohne viel Pflege immer noch top.#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Die sind ja auch bekannt für ihre Robustheit, aber auch net schwäbisch im Preis..


----------



## Revilo62 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich hab da auch noch 3 Schätzchen, die in der Vitrine liegen und mit denen ich lange geangelt habe, die heute noch funktionieren, aber technisch total veraltet sind:
1. Rileh Rex 64    gekauft 1978   bis 1990 geangelt 
2. Rileh Simplex   gekauft 1979   bis 1990 geangelt 
3. Forelle           gekauft  1979  bis  1990 geangelt

alle in Gebrauchtzustand und voll funktionstüchtig

von den gleich nach der Wende gekauften Rollen lebt keine Einzige mehr, waren billig und Hauptsache aus dem Westen 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Also eine Bezifferung in Stunden ist schwierig, da die Jahre mit immer weniger verfügbarer Zeit für Angeln ins Land gehen. Ich gehöre aber auch zu denen, die Verlässlichkeit wünschen, im Wesentlichen Ersatzkäufe tätigen und ansonsten auch gern mal robust zu Werke gehen.

Bei Spinnrollen tun seit einigen Jahren mehrere Abu Soröns SX und STX klaglos ihren Dienst in Süß- und Salzwasser. Eine blaue Arc lief zuvor ebenfalls mehrere Jahre ohne Tadel, bis ich sie veräußerte. 

Bei Ansitzrollen sieht es etwas anders aus. Recht lange überleben schon eine Shimano Baitrunner DL 4000 und diverse Longbows. Eingegangen ist mir eine Cormoran Cormaxx, bei der sich der Freilauf verabschiedete und die ich nachfolgend ins Nirvana repariert habe (auf Grund des niedrigen Preises entsprach sie aber alles in allem meinen Erwartungen).   



Revilo62 schrieb:


> *Den kürzesten Einsatz erlebte bei mir eine ZEBCO                  ( Quantum) Heat 65  3 Tage ( insgesamt vielleicht 20 h) *



Eine Quantum Heat Freilaufrolle hat sich bei mir ebenfalls relativ schnell verabschiedet, allerdings weiß ich da nicht mehr genau, was da war. Geärgert hat es mich in jedem Fall.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch bekannt für ihre Robustheit, aber auch net schwäbisch im Preis..





Muss ja auch nicht. Relativiert sich durch die lange Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Kotzi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Quantum Cabo - gebraucht gekauft vor 2 Jahren und wird als schwere Hecht und Dorsch Rolle benutzt, läuft einwandfrei

Daiwa Branzino - auch gebraucht gekauft vor 4 Jahren, zuerst zum Jiggen benutzt, dann jedes Frühjahr zum Mefo-Spinnfischen - läuft auch fast einwandfrei, hatte dafür einige vollbäder

Shimano Twinpower von 2011 - auch 2te Hand, läuft immer noch wie neu

noch eine Twinpower eine frühere Serie, auch gebraucht, läuft immer noch wie neu

Spro Red Arc - erste Spinnrolle vor ?7? Jahren läuft auch noch sehr gut

Das sind die Rollen die ich schon länger im Gebrauch habe, mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Einsatzzeit, das kann ich in Stunden nicht wirklich ausdrücken. Pfleglich gehe ich mit meinen Rollen weniger um, aber auch nicht vollkommen verantwortungslos.

Die Rollen die irgendwann die Grätsche gemacht haben bzw in naher Zeit sich verabschieden werden:

Daiwa Procaster - war nach einem Salzwassereinsatz trotz abspülen hin, war wirklich billiger Dreck!

Quantum Energy PTI : Kurbelt noch, aber man merkt ihr den langen und unpfleglichen und harten Einsatz an. Die Lackierung oder was das Regenbogengedöns auch immer ist blüht auf, die Bremse macht keine Geräusche mehr, funktioniert aber noch, und sie gibt auch deutliche Geräusche im Rolleninneren wieder, aber noch vor Kaffeemühle. Allzu lange geb ich ihr nicht mehr.


e/

Wenn man mit Schwäbisch rein monetärer Tauschpreis meint, dann stimmt es.
Wenn man jedoch die P/L betrachtet spart man mit einer solchen Rolle bares Geld.


----------



## jkc (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Hi, vor einigen Jahren, hätte ich das für meine Spinnrollen noch relativ genau überschlagen können, heute habe ich zu viele unterschiedliche Kombos/Rollen um von der Gesamtangelzeit auf einzelne Rollen runter zu brechen. Meine Spin-Slammers haben aber alle schon einige hundert Stunden Rotation hinter sich, die erste wurde 2008 in Betrieb genommen und könnte schon vierstellig in den Betriebsstunden sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nevisthebrave (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

für mich sind Angelrollen Verschleißteile!
außer Biomaster und Penn Slammer und Ambassadeur hält nix länger als n halbes Jahr.
Aber das ist ok für mich. werden ja auch täglich genutzt.


----------



## CaptainPike (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Wenn ich mir überlegen würde was ich jedes Jahr an Ködern versenke und Schnur/Vorfach/Kleinteilen verschleiße, dann bräuchte ich über die Rollen gar nicht mehr nachdenken. Aber das will ich lieber nicht zusammenrechnen  (Hab auch Angst das die Frau hier mitliest :O )


----------



## Trollwut (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlegen würde was ich jedes Jahr an Ködern versenke und Schnur/Vorfach/Kleinteilen verschleiße, dann bräuchte ich über die Rollen gar nicht mehr nachdenken. Aber das will ich lieber nicht zusammenrechnen  (Hab auch Angst das die Frau hier mitliest :O )



So sagen wir das auch immer mit dem Bellyboot. Das Ding hat sich jetzt schon bezahlt gemacht, wenn man zusammenrechnet, was man an Material wieder rausbekommt, statt hängen gelassen zu haben


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Shakespeare Rollen aus dieser Zeit wären aber auch um ein Haar daran Schuld gewesen, dass die Firma komplett vom Markt verschwunden wäre.



Wieso wäre? Shakespeare ist in den späten 80ern als Marke komplett verschwunden in Deutschland und wurde erst vor ein paar Jahren "wiederbelebt".
Oder täuscht mich da meine Erinnerung|pfisch:?


----------



## Andal (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Als Marke waren sie aber nie ganz weg vom Fenster. Deutschland nehm ich da mal nicht als das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Andal schrieb:


> Shakespeare Rollen aus dieser Zeit wären aber auch um ein Haar daran Schuld gewesen, dass die Firma komplett vom Markt verschwunden wäre. Die gingen einfach nicht kaputt und somit war ein Nachkauf auch hinfällig



Sigma,Sigma Super,Ambidex..für mich die besten Rollen jener Zeit.

Da hatten selbst damalige High End DAMs zu strampeln.

Prädikat unkapputtbar.1a Einschraubkurbel Standard-bei heutigen wie die Neuerfindung des Rades angepriesen.Ü-Technisch Winchpower ohne Ende,
Getriebematerial top,Super Bremse(stellt viele heutige noch in d.Schatten)  
Toleranzen,welche selbst nach zig  Einsatzjahren kleiner waren, als bei vielen heutigen Haspeln im ungefischten Ladenzustand.

Meine 0.50er Sigma wurde vor Jahren noch regelm.mit Geflecht (ging erstaunlich gut)und Hardbaits um 80g geknechtet.Lief wie eine Winde,kein Einbruch unter Last.
Irre.

'Ne blaue Ambidex 2410 hab ich damals übereilt verkauft..im nachhinein schön blöd[emoji37] 

Mit später mühsam organisierter B&W Kult..und tauglich dazu.

Ich vermute mal,das man die echt nur per Tod im Hochofen ins Nirwana bekommt.


----------



## magut (5. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Als Heckbremsenfetischist bin ich derweilen auf der Suche nach einer 4000 Spinnrolle.
Exage nach 6 Monaten täglich im Einsatz erledigt. 
Ryobi Exusima nach 2 Monaten erledigt.

Spro Nova an der "leichteren" Rute seit 8 Monaten täglich im Einsatz trotz einiger echt großer Hechte (PB 125cm)
Und einige zw. 90 uns 116 läuft wie am ersten Tag.

alte Abus noch als Ersatz in Verwendung und auch nach fast 10 Jahren noch verwendbar.
meine Rollen werden aber auch jedes Jahr neu durchgefettet.

Dahe ein wirklich interessanter Tread für mich. 
LG
Mario


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon das zweite Mal, dass die alte Sigma genannt wird, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..


die dinger sind echt der hammer, mein vater hat auch noch zwei, allerdings ein paar nummern größer, dienen, wie beim ruhrfischer für´s grobe, laufen einwandfrei, dieses jahr noch zum schleppen benutzt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Wieso wäre? Shakespeare ist in den späten 80ern als Marke komplett verschwunden in Deutschland und wurde erst vor ein paar Jahren "wiederbelebt".
> Oder täuscht mich da meine Erinnerung|pfisch:?


Ja, Pure Fishing hat die Marke jetzt in seinem Portfolio.

Ich habe mir 1989 eine Quantum QMD 045 gekauft und die läuft heute noch... Heavy Feedern im Rhein & Karpfenangeln macht sie klaglos mit.

Bei den Spinrollen sieht es anders aus.

Red Arc 10200: kein halbes Jahr, dann war sie "fertig". Und das an der leichteren Barschjigge...
Daiwa Ballistic 3000: dritte Saison an der Jigge fürs Bootsangeln, immer noch Top.
Shimano Stella 4000FD: an der langen "Landjigge" im dritten Jahr, alles gut.
Daiwa Theory2508: das dritte Jahr an der Wobblerrute und leichten Barschjigge, alles gut.

Alle Modelle der Mitchell Mag Pro 2000er und 40000er an der Gummifisch-, Vertikal-, Barschspin- und leichten Jigrute: alle durch, teilweise zwei Mal eingeschickt und die kommen mir nie wieder an die Ruten.
Hab zwei hier liegen, eigentlich neu und irgendwas in meinem Kopf sagt laut "NEIN".
Beim Meerforellenangeln mögen sie ja gut sein, aber am Rhein taugen sie meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Die "alten" DAM Quick FS Karpfenrollen: Jahrelang zum Grund-, Karpfen- und Feederangeln genutzt, laufen heute noch klaglos bei einem Angelfreund.

Wieviele Stunden "laufen" meine Rollen?? Viele, sogar sehr viele. 
Und ich bin der Meinung man sollte mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf die Qualität der Rolle werfen.
Wer am Rhein (oder Elbe & Mosel) auf Zander jiggt, benötigt gute Rollen... Die müssen nicht zwangsläufig 200€ kosten, sie müssen von guter Qualität sein.
Und da gibt es schon einige Rollen die man dafür nehmen kann...

-------------------​
Die ganz alten DAM Quick, Shakespeare Sigma usw. waren halt Rollen die fast für die Ewigkeit produziert wurden.
Nur wird die heute nur noch ein kleiner Personenkreis nutzen, aber grade beim Meeresangeln werden die alten Quirle oft genutzt.
Wir haben einen Kunden der eine 60er Sigma seit über 25 Jahren mit zum Pilken nimmt...

Wir freuen uns immer wieder wenn jemand eine solche Rolle zu einer Wartung oder zum bespulen auf die Ladentheke legt.
Umso schlimmer ist es wenn man den Kunden sagen muß das es keine ersatzteile mehr gibt...


----------



## Dakarangus (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich fische eine Shimano Twinpower 4000 F (die Ur-F) seit 16 Jahren. Nach gründlicher Wartung (die ich mittlerweile selbst erledige) läuft sie wieder super.

Meine Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T und Emblem Z 5000 T habe ich seit 12 Jahren. Im Winter werde ich die Bremsscheiben auf Carbon umrüsten, nötig ist es nicht, aber hab Lust dazu bzw. Spaß am basteln.

Diese drei Rollen, die Twinpower und die beiden Emblem, sind die einzigen Rollen die ich noch aus meiner "Jugend" habe! Alle anderen Rollen sind durchgeangelt oder die Bremsen liefen nicht mehr vernünftig (oder haben es von anfang an nie wirklich getan...).

Eine Penn Slammer 460 habe ich auch im Allround-Dauer-Einsatz, als Spinnrolle, Pilken in Norwegen, Schwimmbrotangeln auf Karpfen, sie macht alles mit.

Eine Slammer 260 habe ich auch, fische ich auch sehr gerne, aber nutze sie hauptsächlich zum Feedern und Forellenangeln, da wird sie nicht gerade stark gefordert, die könnte mehr. 
Nächstes Jahr kommt sie mit nach Norwegen! #6

Große Erwartungen habe ich an meine neue Penn Spinfisher V 3500, aber die ist bislang wenig gefischt.


----------



## Dakarangus (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich kann es überhaupt nicht ab, wenn eine Bremse nicht ruckfrei arbeitet. Eine Bremse muss gut laufen, ich finde es verantwortungslos und nicht  weidgerecht deshalb Fische zu verlieren, die dann u.U. mit einem  "Andenken" umherschwimmen. Und das nur, weil der Angler mit Schrott angetreten ist.
Zumal es für jeden Geldbeutel Rollen mit brauchbaren Bremsen gibt. Z.B. Ryobi Ecusima, zZ ab 30€ erhätlich.


----------



## Bleizange (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Macht mal bitte nicht so viel Werbung für die Sigma. Als ehemaliger Besitzer wollte ich mir wieder eine in der Bucht ersteigern. Lobhudelein treiben bloß die Preise hoch. ;-)

Mein Rollen-Dauerbrenner: US-Baitrunner 6500 B. Eigentlich mal für die Welsangelei gekauft, wird sie von mir nur für das Karpfenangeln eingesetzt. Und das seit 6 oder 7 Jahren.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Hmm,kann ich garnicht genau abschätzen aber ich habe hier Quick
1401,2001,2002,die seit den 80er
Jahren immer noch im dauereinsatz sind. 
Ebenso Aero GT von Shimano die
auch durch nichts kleinzukriegen sind. 
Wird wohl noch Jahre dauern bis vielleicht mal eine aufgiebt. #6


----------



## AndreL (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Hi,
"früher" hab ich meine Rollen teilweise schneller abgearbeitet als man neue kaufen konnte.
Das hat sich mit er ersten Penn Slammer geändert, inzwischen habe ich 5 Stück davon und nicht eine hat bisher nach Jahrelangen Dauereinsatz ihr Leben ausgehauch oder macht irgendwelche unschönen Geräusche oder ähnliches.
Einige haben inzwischen optische Mängel, was aber einfach daran liegt das ich mit den Dingern nicht gerade sanft umgehe.
Für mich, auch wenn sie schwer und hässlich ist die perfekte Rolle wenn man keine Lust auf Rücksicht oder Wartung hat und die Dinger nicht andauernd ersetzen will und das für kleines Geld!


----------



## Dakarangus (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich habe auch mittlerweile fünf penn slammer. 
Ich gehe lieber angeln statt alle drei Jahre neue rollen kaufen.

Die vorhin erwähnte shimano aero gt hatte ich auch mal, bei der ist eine Kleinigkeit kaputt gegangen und shimano konnte dieses Ersatzteil nicht mehr beschaffen, das war es dann.


----------



## Rosi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Shimano Stradic 2500FB hält seit mehr als 10 Jahren, hab 3 davon und eine FD. Bei einer klappt manchmal der Rollenbügel zurück, das ist wohl ein allgemeines Problem, sagt mein Händler. Ganz wartungsarm sind sie nicht, ab und an muß der Sand raus)

Unverwüstlich auch eine Balzer Oyster, die liegt seit Jahren im Boot (Salzwassereinsatz), bei Kälte und Hitze, nie geölt oder gesäubert. 

Genau so die Brandungsrollen, Balzer CLS und Chrono. Die sind wohl noch älter, können 15 Jahre sein. Ich habe eine davon im Boot liegen, sehr zuverlässig und wartungsarm, Bügel und Griff, alles robust.

Dann hab ich noch eine Rolle von Quantum, Incybe 30 oder so, die taugt garnichts. Sie lag einen Winter im Wohnwagen, dann löste sich das Metall auf. Ich konnte sie umtauschen und anschließend mit Samthandschuhen behandelt. Nur Zimmertemperatur und Sommerhandling. Am Griff sind trotzdem Blasen im Metall und der Bügel macht was er will. Das Ding ist 3 Jahre alt.

Einsatzzeit weiß ich nicht, bin jedoch mindestens wöchentlich am Wasser damit.


----------



## Rosi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Danke Wollebre, ich habe mir die Zeichnung ausgedruckt, die Markierung übertragen und den Text abgeschrieben. 
Wäre toll, wenn mein Angelfachmann das Problem beseitigen kann.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

meine *ryobi zauber 4000* ist jetzt wohl so *7 jahr*e + im einsatz. 
kurbel eiert etwas im spiel, röllchenlager 1x erneuert, hab mal 'n teil austauschen müssen, weil das dankenswerterweise meinen sturz abgefedert hat.
lack nicht mehr so prächtig, mir angepasst.
ausschließlicher spinneinsatz.
geiles teil. ~60 ocken.
mich stört aber auch kein fliegenschisschen.

meine* abu 507* kapsel war wohl *so 20 jahre* im reichlichen einsatz an der Sieg auf döbel. sieht arg abgenutzt aus - aber die geniale bremse und überhaupt, die tuts noch. ist aber nicht mehr im einsatz, der rhein, der rhein...
last call für die war bei nem boardie-fischen mit Ralle 24 an der XXX, wo die sicher und cool nen unbekannten fisch gelandet hat. im anhang im käscher.

dann hätt ich noch ne *Mitchell 49*6 anzumerken, die Portugal-"zieh-sie-raus"-maschine. *7 jahre* ohne maulerei, auch lackschäden. jetzt wg. nix-meer nur noch in der vitrine (bis mich der langweilerfisch waller mal reizen sollte)
waren aber auch 7 harte jahre (für die rolle).

sicher nicht fancy und sicher nicht superduper.

aber ich geh ja angeln - und nicht aufn laufsteg :m


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (11. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich bekomme immer alles kaputt 
Habe selbst schon das Getriebe von einer Tyrnos geschrotet und war nicht mal meine eigene.
War dann aber Garantiefall.

Falls mal wer einen Produkt Tester braucht, bin ich der Richtige


----------



## bazawe (11. November 2015)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Meine Dienstältesten Spinnrollen sind zwei Stradic-FE eine 1000er und eine 3000er, laufen seit ca. 1999 und eine Team Daiwa SIT 2500 seit 1997. Die 3 Rollen werden nur ab und zu geölt u. gefettet (ca. alle 3 Jahre).
 Einzige Mängel sind die beiden kleinen Schrauben bei den Stradics die unten am Rollenboden sitzen, da sind die Gewinde am Ar..., aber ist sowieso bloß Zierrat.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Guinst (21. Januar 2016)

*Lebenserwartung/Haltbarkeit von Spinnrollen*

Hallo!

Es wird ja mitunter viel diskutiert wie lange Spinrollen halten, Metall vs Kunststoff, Rollengrösse für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke usw.
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Wie lange und unter welchen Bedingungen hält oder hielt eure älteste Spinnrolle?
Bei mir ist es meine erste 'ordentliche' Rolle. Eine Penn Battle 2000. Bei ca. 60-90 Stunden Einsatzzeit im Jahr, mit Ködern bis zu 40g (alles, also Blech, Gummi, Wobbler) hab ich 4 Jahre lang mit ihr geangelt. Sie hat diverse Vollbäder hinter sich und Hänger hab ich leider fast ausschließlich über die Rolle gelöst. Nach 4 Jahren hat sie mittlerweile gefühlt mehr Spiel, auch im Getriebe und kommt jetzt an eine Match-/Posenrute. 1-3 Saisons würde sie vermutlich an der Spinnrute noch durchstehen, aber das will ich ihr nicht zumuten.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lebenserwartung/Haltbarkeit von Spinnrollen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309111&highlight=Haltbarkeit


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lebenserwartung/Haltbarkeit von Spinnrollen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309111&highlight=Haltbarkeit



Hab schon überlegt, wann ich das mal gelesen habe... #6


----------



## Guinst (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lebenserwartung/Haltbarkeit von Spinnrollen*

Ups ... Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich den Thread natürlich nicht eröffnet ... Nix für ungut ...


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lebenserwartung/Haltbarkeit von Spinnrollen*

ist doch nicht schlimm. Das passiert wohl jedem mal. Einer der netten Mod´s wird´s bestimmt verschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Kein Problem, habs einfach zusammen geführt ;-))


----------



## Guinst (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ok, hättest den Thread sonst auch löschen können und ich hätte dann hier geantwortet.


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Hab schon alles gehabt: Eine Rolle beim ersten Einsatz, okay mit Heckbremse- welche ja eh nicht so hart im Nehmen sind, und die die rolle war ein Sonderangebot von Sänger, lag bei 10,- € damals glaub ich- hat nach einem "Beissanfall" von einem Karpfentrupp auf meinem Platz beim feinen Matchangeln nach dem 13. Karpfen "schlapp gemacht", bis hin zu einer Rolle, von "Pezon & Michel, eine FV Specialist 3000", die seit 10, 11 J ohne größere "Faxen" ihren Dienst tut!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich möchte hier zwei Rollen ansprechen, zunächst mal die *Shimano Exage in 2500er* Größe. 
Gefischt wurde diese von mir ca.100 Stunden, Spinnfischen an einer 40gr.WG Rute.
Wickelbild und Bremse sind sehr gut für eine Rolle dieser Preisklasse und jetzt kommt das "aber", der Kunstoff ist derartig weich, dass sie sich bei einen 25gr. tieflaufenden Wobbler bis in den Rollenfuß spürbar und sichtbar verwindet.
Dazu passt, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen kratzt und das Lager fertig ist und inzwischen auch die Achse leicht verbogen ist.
Fazit, eine der schlechtesten Rollen die ich kenne!

Jetzt das krasse Gegenteil, *Shimano Biomaster FB 4000*, wurde nun in 4 Jahren ca.400 Stunden gefischt (Spinnfischen).
Zumeist an einer 60gr. Rute, aber auch manchmal mit 100g. Wurfgewichten.
Die Rolle läuft bisher sehr gut, wie am ersten Tag und dies nur mit dem obligaten Tropfen Öl in die Luke und äußerlich ans Schnurlaufröllchen und die Gelenke des Bügelarms, also ohne sonstige Wartung!
Zudem gehe ich nicht gerade zärtlich damit um, so werden Krauthänger eigentlich immer über Rute und Rolle gelöst.
Und diese Krauthänger sind zahlreich in meinem extrem verkrauteten Baggersee.
Die Beste, preiswerteste Rolle, abgesehen mal von Penn Slammer und Spinfisher V, welche ich besitze!

Jürgen


----------



## arcidosso (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Ich bevorzuge für meine Art des Fischens die Shimano Baitrunner 3500 B. Von diesen besitze ich drei Stück, werden eigentlich ständig be- und genutzt und sind top wie zu Anfang. Wie alt sie sind ? ich weiß es  garnicht mehr, aber mit Sicherheit schon einige Jahre.
 Achade , dass es diese nicht mehr als Neuware gibt. Es wäre ein klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## CaptainPike (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier zwei Rollen ansprechen, zunächst mal die *Shimano Exage in 2500er* Größe.
> Gefischt wurde diese von mir ca.100 Stunden, Spinnfischen an einer 40gr.WG Rute.
> Wickelbild und Bremse sind sehr gut für eine Rolle dieser Preisklasse und jetzt kommt das "aber", der Kunstoff ist derartig weich, dass sie sich bei einen 25gr. tieflaufenden Wobbler bis in den Rollenfuß spürbar und sichtbar verwindet.
> Dazu passt, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen kratzt und das Lager fertig ist und inzwischen auch die Achse leicht verbogen ist.
> ...


 Die hab ich auch und hatte auch den Eindruck dass sie sich verwindet. Und zwar immer dann wenn ich Jigspinner fische so um die ~20g - Diese faulenze ich dann und kurbel sie immer möglichst schnell an. Wenn ich das ne Weile gemacht hab, wird das Laufgeräusch der Rolle merklich lauter und man spürt auch eine leichte Vibration. Fischt man dann eine Weile etwas ruhiger verschwindet dies wieder. Kratzer hat sie auch ohne Ende. Dieses ominöse "XT7 Graphit" Gehäuse kommt mir auch zu weich vor.


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Gerade drüber gestolpert - und kann gleich einen neuen Negativrekord einstellen... Eine Abu Cardinal 804, vor Jahren gekauft und nie benutzt (in Vergessenheit geraten |rotwerden ), scheint sich "kaputtgelegen" zu haben. Beim Aufspulen vorgestern Abend brach der Excenter weg! |gr:;+#c:e|motz:|motz:


----------



## hecht99 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Zur 3000 Exage kann ich nur sagen, dass ich sie 4 Jahre lang ungefähr 8 Stunden in der Woche zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander nutzte, ohne irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen zu erkennen. Nach einer Woche Zanderfischen am Ebro und diversen Welsdrills hab ich sie allerdings gegen eine Stradic eingetauscht.

 Die Haltbarkeit hängt m. M. nach viel mit der Handhabung zusammen. Hängerlösen nicht über die Rolle, Bügel per Hand umlegen ...


----------



## mieze691 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Shakespeare Goldserie seit 1979 hab keine Ahnung wieviel Betriebsstunden die haben laufen aber noch wie am ersten Tag :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Sigma,Sigma Super,Ambidex..für mich die besten Rollen jener Zeit.


und bis heute das durabelste. #6

Ab 1978 gekaufte 2410er bis heute im Einsatz - und der Lauf ist immer noch 1a



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Meine 0.50er Sigma wurde vor Jahren noch regelm.mit Geflecht (ging erstaunlich gut)und Hardbaits um 80g geknechtet.Lief wie eine Winde,kein Einbruch unter Last.
> Irre.


Mein 050 und vor allem 060 sind immer noch im Boot im Einsatz, bis 180g Köder, dicke Dyneema drauf, werfen oder eben derbe schleppen in Stock und Stein. 
Und müssen hunderte kg bewegen bei Hängern und Wind. Selbst Penn Slammer sind noch merklich filigraner.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> 'Ne blaue Ambidex 2410 hab ich damals übereilt verkauft..im nachhinein schön blöd


Hatte ich auch gemacht 
aber alle 4 zurückgekauft und inzwischen hab ich so Stücker 50 aller Arten dazu.  
StellaSW Saltiga - brauch ich nicht.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal,das man die echt nur per Tod im Hochofen ins Nirwana bekommt.


Fiese Vorstellung :c , da dreht es einem alles um. :g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Schau dir bei den Sigmas allein mal den für heutige Verhältnisse beängstigend geringen Abstand von Rotor zur Spule an.

Desweiteren eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung..selbst mit Geflecht.

Spulenrand ist auch interessant,erinnert irgendwie an die schmalere Urvariante der heutigen Shimanski ARC Spulen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wie viele Stunden (über)lebt eure Rolle?*

Da sagst du was, war alles schon mal da oder gibt nichtmal mehr:
Verstaugünstigst anklappbare stabile Kurbel?
Verstaugünstigst anklappbarer Bügel?
Druckknopfspule bei einer HE-Spinnrolle?
Schaltbarer Klicker on/off wie bei der Sigma Supra?

Die Spulenwöbung ist echt klasse für Superweitwürfe, das Shimanski ARC wirkt richtig billig geformt dagegen. 
Gibt jetzt übrigens neue Ryobis, die die Spulen der alten Shakespeares Made in Japan by Omori nachempfinden, kann man sich ja zusammenreimen


----------

